# Well crud.



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah, I knew Princess Di had likely strayed, but this looks downright nasty.

Maybe those in the UK will be less harsh.

Prince Harry: An ‘Inconvenient Truth’ About Who His Father Might Be


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Forest said:


> Yeah, I knew Princess Di had likely strayed, but this looks downright nasty.
> 
> Maybe those in the UK will be less harsh.
> 
> Prince Harry: An ‘Inconvenient Truth’ About Who His Father Might Be


Classy. But oh well, Charles was out getting his as well a la Camilla.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Depressingly royal behavior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

At least Charles didn't marry Camilla first. 

I mean, no offense to the royal family, but ... imagine what the boys would have looked like then.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I've seen a better side by side picture of Harry and Hewitt where the resemblance is uncanny. IMO, the picture in this article Harry actually looks like Charles.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Classy. But oh well, Charles was out getting his as well a la Camilla.


Prince Charles took Camilla on the honeymoon with Princess Di

Maybe some fresh DNA will help the Royal family.

I think that the Royal family knows exactly who his father is. Bloodline is far too important to that crowd. If he were not Charles' son, a convenient solution would have been found.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Starstarfish said:


> At least Charles didn't marry Camilla first.
> 
> I mean, no offense to the royal family, but ... imagine what the boys would have looked like then.


Camilla seemed to do just fine before:


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Forest said:


> Yeah, I knew Princess Di had likely strayed, but this looks downright nasty.
> 
> Maybe those in the UK will be less harsh.
> 
> Prince Harry: An ‘Inconvenient Truth’ About Who His Father Might Be


As a British republican, this just seems spiteful. It does seem they were both dipping their wick and the same time, but the woman is dead and I am sure there is only one of them that the lad thinks of as Dad.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

The UK is owned (and largely) ruled by the offspring of the Norman conquerers. The royal family is the Downtown Abbey soap opera of clique and the ordinary people follow it with compulsive fascination.

Hewitt tried to sell Diana's letters to him. What a loser.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

LongWalk said:


> The UK is owned (and largely) ruled by the offspring of the Norman conquerers. The royal family is the Downtown Abbey soap opera of clique and the ordinary people follow it with compulsive fascination.
> 
> Hewitt tried to sell Diana's letters to him. What a loser.


A large section of the English population do. When I took my then American girlfriend to the North West of England in the run up to a royal wedding, she was struck by how indifference was only interuptted by occasional antipathy.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

This should debunk that story.

Who Fathered Prince Harry?


A logical analysis rather than a whip up the flames approach as the press often likes to do. Of course it takes the wind right out of the "play" and is boring in it's conciseness... maybe that is why no one else has looked at this logically.

I am not entirely sure about the accuracy of her genetic analysis but her artistic eye has certainly picked up on the clues that would logically conclude that Charles was the father.

Besides, the whole thing was "Well Crud" from the beginning, wasn't it? It was Diana's quality as a public persona that everyone was drawn to, but the marriage was a sham.

When you think about it, you have to draw the conclusion that the press wasn't satisfied with contributing to her death - now they want to continue to throw mud at her even though she is gone.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Except that post says that Harry having blue eyes and Hewitt having brown eyes is a clincher. It is nothing of the sort. It does not matter, let the poor lad be.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Camilla seemed to do just fine before:


Camilla was a pretty young girl. But as she matured, her personality and who she is shows. That is what makes her such a frightful looking woman.

What kind of a beast invites his mistress on his honeymoon.

And what kind of a beast of a mistress goes.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

A royal beast?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Is someone supposed to be shocked that a member of a royal family might have been less than virtuous?


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

I remember way back then, even when young, thinking to myself, "Does anyone in the world really believe Di wants to honestly be Charles' wife?"


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Camilla seemed to do just fine before:


Camilla was married to K.D. Lang?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Just a heads up guys, that's Camilla's daughter, not the woman herself.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Just a heads up guys, that's Camilla's daughter, not the woman herself.


Here is a picture of Camilla in 1965.










Camilla Shand as a debutante in 1965. She and Prince Charles met in 1970 and considered marriage. Lord Louis Mountbatten advised Charles against marrying the love of his life, citing Camilla's wild past and lack of aristocratic lineage.


I got it from this website:

https://lisawallerrogers.wordpress.com/tag/camilla-parker-bowles/


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Just a heads up guys, that's Camilla's daughter, not the woman herself.


Got it. Camilla's daughter was married to K.D. Lang.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

KD is constantly craving one thing or another.

She really does have a beautiful voice.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I loathe the royal family and everything they represent. I loathe the notion that monarchies existed, and that people were duped into believing that the hand of God set up the feudal system in Europe or ruling parties in any other part of the world. 

The world owes a huge debt to people like John Locke and the Greek philosophers who developed the framework of republican government. Royalty is nothing more than a stark reminder to the depravity that people used to live in the western world as well as in the middle east and asia today.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Forest said:


> KD is constantly craving one thing or another.
> 
> She really does have a beautiful voice.


I agree. I'm familiar with several of her covers: Crazy, Hallelujah, Crying, and Constant Craving which is one of hers I think? She does a great job with that type of song.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

who's prince Harry?

:rofl:


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

VermisciousKnid said:


> I agree. I'm familiar with several of her covers: Crazy, Hallelujah, Crying, and Constant Craving which is one of hers I think? She does a great job with that type of song.


She also got a big boost from another Canadian musician named Ben Mink. He is a great musician with deep contacts that helped Lang's music to sound great. "Constant Craving" was written by Lang/Mink, and is always the song I think showcases her voice so well.

Its funny, because KD Lang is really not something I'd normally tilt toward- but that voice!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Here is a picture of Camilla in 1965.



Oh yeah I know what she looked like younger. I posted a pic of her daughter to challenge whoever it was that stated she'd only make unfortunate looking children.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Noblesse Oblige....One must remember that Prince Charles was basically forced into marrying Diana because he is the heir to the throne, needed to marry 'the right person' who was 'pure' and go on to produce an heir and a spare. 
Yet the person Charles really wanted was Camilla. 

For generations, males (including Kings) have had mistresses. Its not right but its what happened. Whilst it is not right, Diana should have realised this.

The British have a saying; 'don't wash your dirty laundry in public'. Whilst Diana was certainly loved by the public at large she lost the respect of many by doing just that, washing her dirty laundry in public.
She would have been far more respected had she simply continued doing her good and charitable work but keeping her private life just that, private.
Camilla has been far more dignified and 'royal' throughout. Although she was always seen as the 'other woman' she was always in the shadows, behaved 'correctly' and has slowly been accepted and respected by the public as a whole.

Since Diana, the Royal family has evolved....William married a commoner...they represent the 'new face' of the royal family.

There are many who are against the Royal family but they and our pageantry bring tourists to the UK and when the Royal family go on official visits their entourage always consists of representatives from major companies who often come back with big orders for the UK.
Presidents come and go every 5-10 years. Kings and Queens don't.

But each to their own.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

So royals cheating is an open secret the public knows about, but as long as no one really "talks about it" that, makes it okay?

Hmm.

So basically, yes your husband was a cheater, you should have known he'd be a cheater. But his mistress is more dignified for being more "appropriately mistress like."


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

So Diana was naïve. That's more forgivable than Charles being a predator. You would think that he would have been able to find a willing young thing who was willing to play the part in return for the lifestyle. 

"Here's the thing. You get to live like a princess and have discreet affairs, and I get to diddle who ever I want, whenever I want." 

Or was Diana supposed to be celibate except for nocturnal visits from Prince Revolting?

Charles and the Royals deserved every bit of mud that was thrown at them as a result of Charles' behavior.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Starstarfish said:


> So royals cheating is an open secret the public knows about, but as long as no one really "talks about it" that, makes it okay?
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> So basically, yes your husband was a cheater, you should have known he'd be a cheater. But his mistress is more dignified for being more "appropriately mistress like."


The king's mistress was actually a named position at court for several centuries. Are we really shocked that a royal marriage might be a bit of a sham? Or that there might be accepted protocol for how royals marry, and how they conduct their marriages and their affairs? Many people considered it unseemly for Diana to publicize the details of her marriage - even if she was the wronged party. 

We see this here in the US today. I caught flak for being honest that I'd divorced my husband because I'd learned he'd been serially unfaithful. Apparently, the "correct" thing to do would have been to say that we'd grown apart. 

There's naught to queer as folk.....


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Back in the old days, at the end of a long, slow decline of a particular dynasty, some hillbilly minor noble with a battleaxe would get fed up with the whole show and give the current royals the boot, if he didn't wipe them out all together.

<sigh>


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Forest said:


> Yeah, I knew Princess Di had likely strayed, but this looks downright nasty.
> 
> Maybe those in the UK will be less harsh.
> 
> Prince Harry: An ‘Inconvenient Truth’ About Who His Father Might Be


I font care...well i am british, and what they do is immaterial to me.


----------

